# Where can you get a 12 week scan?



## Pinky Dinky Doo (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi everyone
I hope you don't mind me hijacking your board but I have a question for a friend and I thought you all might be able to help.
My friend would like to get a 12 week scan and for various reasons would like to go private. I know that the Fetal Medicine Centre in London does them but it is very expensive (£150) and I am wondering if there is anywhere that does a 12 week scan (and nuchal measurement/blood tests for Downs etc) at a more reasonable price. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I've used The Birth Company on Harley St for scans before - they are £120:
http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/fees.html

My immune consultant (Dr Gorgy) also charges £120 for a scan

Seems like ca £120-150 is the going rate in London - had a quick Google and can't find anything cheaper  
Maybe someone else will be along with a suggestion soon...

Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

think the birth company is in the same building as fetal medicine centre.

Would she not get 12 week scan on NHS- its the early ones that most people got private for.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

if you google babybond they might be cheaper and they have places in a few locations. However the fetal medicine centre would be a good place for a nuchal as the man who invented the test is there so they are all trained by him.

Bingbong x


----------

